# What color?



## Brindle (Jan 3, 2015)

I call this little one, "werewolf mouse"... I have no idea what color it is?

I thought intitally it was just an oddly marked long hair variagated? But maybe not?


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

I think you are right, it looks like a heavily marked varigated. It also appears to be satin <3


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks like an overmarked merle


----------

